# Yacht Sagitta



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Help needed by myself and Old Sailor
We're looking for a photo, drawing or painting of her /or her class
or any more info.

Year: 1908
Name: SAGITTA 
Type: Yacht Date of completion: 8.08
Flag: GBR
________________________________________
Tons: 744
DWT: 0 Yard No: 141
LPP: 58.1 Country of build: British
Beam: 9.0 Builder: Camper & Nicholson
Location of yard: Gosport
Number of
screws/Mchy/
Speed(kn): 1T- 
________________________________________
Owner as Completed: C.E.Nicholson (Duke de Valencay), Portsmouth
________________________________________
Subsequent History:
[Competed by Day Summers, Southampton] - 47 SOFIA TOYIA - 49 VARVARA TSEPPA - 50 ANDROS
Disposal Data:
deleted 1967
Thanks in advance
Ian.


----------



## Maunsel (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a digital photo of a yacht, Sagita which is obviously of an old design. Contact me at [email protected]
I'll send an attachment to you. Can't figure how to attach to this message.


----------



## Aristo (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't have a photo of the ship as the SAGITTA but here is one showing her as the Greek ferry ANDROS.


----------



## Maunsel (Oct 18, 2011)

*Sagitta as ferry Andros*

This is a great image! Thanks for posting. I was not aware that she became a ferry in Greece.


----------



## Maunsel (Oct 18, 2011)

Here's my photo


----------



## Maunsel (Oct 18, 2011)

Another


----------



## Maunsel (Oct 18, 2011)

artwork of Saggita


----------



## Maunsel (Oct 18, 2011)

Another picture


----------



## poseidon9 (Aug 13, 2010)

Is it the same vessel (or possibly a sistership, great resemblance)?
https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=796418


----------



## Maunsel (Oct 18, 2011)

I think this yacht is the Sona.


----------



## Maunsel (Oct 18, 2011)

Or maybe she is the Iela


----------



## Maunsel (Oct 18, 2011)

Iela was originally Mira.


----------



## Maunsel (Oct 18, 2011)

Upon further study, I believe she is Sagitta.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

What a Beauty!

Thank you for posting.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Beautiful is the only word for it but think of the brightwork and varnish up stairs!


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Basic data on "Sagitta":
http://shippingandshipbuilding.uk/view.php?year_built=&builder=&ref=202505&vessel=SAGITTA


----------



## poseidon9 (Aug 13, 2010)

So, the unidentified vessel at Algiers (my link to another SN page: https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=796418) was also Sagitta. Great that she has been identified.


----------



## Val McLaren (Sep 10, 2020)

My great grandfather worked in the engine room on Sagitta. His brass buttons used to glow red on his overalls. Sagitta used to do escort duty for the Americas Cup.


----------

